
Don't let proprietary digital voting disrupt democracy - smitty1e
https://www.fsf.org/blogs/community/dont-let-proprietary-digital-voting-disrupt-democracy
======
Shared404
FL/OSS digital voting is bad news.

Proprietary is nightmare news.

Maybe just don't do digital. While it _may_ be possible to create a secure
system that an expert could understand, is it possible to create one a
layperson can understand? If not, how do you prove that it is trustworthy to
the laypeople who make policy?

~~~
DoctorOW
I genuinely wouldn't even entertain the idea of a secure system being made
hypothetically. If it were possible, there'd be an unbreakable DRM,
unpiratable software, anything else that could benefit from completely secure
client-side security. I'm aware there's not literally such a thing as provably
impossible, but discussion of "There are societal problems outside of the
tech" can unintentionally bolster the progressive layperson's idea that the
tech problems would be solved "if we just get our experts on it".

~~~
Shared404
I hate to call things impossible, but there is truth in what you say.

While I think it could hypothetically be possible, it is not worth the danger
of people who don't understand deciding that "tech will fix everything". I
think this actually applies to a lot of domains.

